# Changing my system a bit



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Changing up my system of doing things. Hopefully it will be a boost in my production. Production is good the way things are now, just always striving to get better. Going to start using Rock Splicers, and No Coat products. Accounted for the cost. Hopefully it works out for me. Don't see why not.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

justadrywallguy said:


> Changing up my system of doing things. Hopefully it will be a boost in my production. Production is good the way things are now, just always striving to get better. Going to start using Rock Splicers, and No Coat products. Accounted for the cost. Hopefully it works out for me. Don't see why not.


takes time figuring out what works BEST for every situation .NO COAT by far is worth it on open angles,bonus roomtrusses anything that is not structurally sound.Havnt used splicers cant give honest opinion{never neede to use}good luck with newer systems just remember what works BEST:thumbup:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

The reason for the Rock splicers is this town all they want is smooth wall, and I am wanting to see how much waste I can aviod. Just started hanging since there is no quality hangers left in this area.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I recently tried the Trim-Tex buttboards for the same reasons Guy. They leave a surprisingly effective recessed joint and help avoid fixtures when laying out. There's more to screw off but you make less cuts - they run $3-4 each but you make some up with less board waste and mud. Probably don't need them for walls but come in handy sometimes if you don't have your board stretcher. I'd say it's a winner especially for vaults and big ceilings on 24" centers when doing paint grade.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Well used them today great for ceilings, think that is all I am going to use them for, maybe a long wall. You can really fly only having to worry about cutting you last piece. I think it worked out to around 2.60 apiece.


----------

